# Change of Geo-location, please help?



## deziree (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi

I'm in Czechia right now for a family visit. I used to play online on PlayOlg.ca 
(Ontario, Canada Lottery & online casino website), and I make some weekly cash throughout the website. 
I have been trying to login to my PlayOLG account here in Czechia but the website doesn't allow me to play because my device location is not shown to be in Ontario, Canada.

I thought about using a VPN software to gain access to blocked contents and also to hide my location and pretend it's in Canada so I can play in Ontario online casino while I'm away. 

Therefore, I installed the software VPNExpress, which I paid $12 for, and got a Canadian IP. Also, I modified my DNS setting for TCP/IPv4 to get Ontario, Canadian DNS IP number. I used this website to copy a free DNS Canadian number (I made sure the DNS# is within Ontario Province): Best DNS: Canada DNS / Free DNS 2015

In addition, from VPNExpress setting, I changed the location setting to (Toronto, Canada). 

However, with all my efforts, PlayOLG still does not recognize my IP address as Canadian!!  I probably need to modify more setting elements (such as switching to a Canadian DNS sever or service provider) in order to be affiliated to a Canadian internet service provider like Rogers, Bell,.. etc

This is the message that I get every time I log in:
https://www.playolg.ca/content/olg/en/account/messages/failgeolocation.html

I'm sure there's a way to change my geo-location but because my technical skills are limited, I need your help.

Any idea how to do this?

Thank you!


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

You shouldn't have to do anything but use the vpn service to get a Canadian ip address. IP address, DNS etc should flow to you via that connection.

Post the results of a ipconfig /all via a command prompt for review


----------



## deziree (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi GentleArrow,
Thanks for your reply.
ipconfig all command??

I don't know what is that? how do I get it? Like can you give me a step by step 
oops I'm not that much familiar with detailed computer stuff like these so would really appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

ipconfig /all (text output) - Barbs Connected World


----------



## deziree (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you, that was helpful. I feel like a specialist now!!!!

Here's the copied items:




> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Your wireless connection is engaged and not using the vpn. disable it in lan connections by right mouse click on the wifi connection icon and select disable.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Were you able to do the disable?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

deziree said:


> I'm sure there's a way to change my geo-location
> 
> Any idea how to do this?



Probably not a legal one. You could find yourself in a whole heap-o-trouble Son. Jailtime kind of trouble. Maybe in both countries.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From https://www.playolg.ca/content/olg/en/compliance/terms-and-conditions.html 


> Section 4.1.d Eligibility
> "the Intending Player must be physically located in the Province of Ontario each time the Player plays any of the Games"


In effect you are trying to circumvent the terms and conditions of use of the PlayOLG site. Per TSF conditions of use, no further assistance shall be given.


----------

